# Northeast Regional #67



## Nicole Rocco (Jul 17, 2015)

In a couple weeks I will be going from New Haven to Philadelphia in the overnight train 67. Because I'm hopping in New Haven at 1230am, am I going to have difficulty finding a seat? I know during the day it can be a little hairy sometimes but I've never taken an overnight train. Oh, it will also be On Friday in the very early morning. thank you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 17, 2015)

You may want to consider booking a Business Class seat instead of Coach. Although all seats are Reserved on NEC Regionals, they only sell tickets for the Number of Seats in the Business Class car.

Normally they run an Amfleet Combo Cafe/ Biz Class car with 2x1 seating but lately, due to track work between Boston and Albany, have been using a full Amfleet 60 Seat Car with a separate Cafeteria Car.

You shouldn't have any problem getting a seat, the train usually empties out @ NYP, then passengers board going to PHL,WIL,BAL,WAS and points South.

Be sure and take a lite blanket, travel pillow and ear plugs if you're a light sleeper. The Cafe Car should be open except when in the Station @_NYP.


----------



## Triley (Jul 18, 2015)

The train will likely be maybe say...60% full at the most. Especially midweek. You may even be lucky enough to get a pair of seats to yourself.


----------

